# REPTILE SUPER SHOW, PAMONA, CA January 7-8, 2023



## JoeRossi

*Reptile Super Show 
Los Angeles, Ca*
@Pomona Fairplex
1101 W McKinley Ave, Pomona, CA 91768
January 7-8, 2023
10am-6pm Saturday
11am-5pm Sunday









						#1 Reptile Expo | Reptile Super Show | Get Your Ticket Online
					

At the Reptile Super Show, the best reptile expo, we’re all about love and passion for reptiles. Get your tickets online today to find your exotic pet!




					reptilesupershow.com
				




As always I will be there with Reptile Den and hope to see all that can make it From the AB family.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## joossa

I'm going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

see ya there Joe. You setting up Friday?

I will of course always be @ The Bug Cage Co Booth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IntermittentSygnal

See ya Saturday!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthroverts

Looking forward to it! I will be there with the Invertebrate Club of Southern California.

Thanks,

Arthroverts

Reactions: Like 1


----------

